# 1911 Made MY way...



## Guest (Jun 5, 2006)

I just purchased a Caspian Arms Commander frame and slide in stainless steel...have a Bar-Sto...awaiting remaining parts to arrive such as arched MS housing from S&A, some parts from Ed Brown....no cast or MIM parts for this 1911...no Caspian logo on slide, just a simple US Army 1911 45 ACP...no front slide serrations, and rear serrations are verticle...hopefully this project will be done by end of July...just need a REAL 'smith to put the whole thing together.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

When U are finished, be sure to post pics


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

Dustoff '68, I have done what you are doing many times aand I wonder if it isn't simpler to just buy a Springer 1911A1 (Loaded)? Too late now but certainly food for thought. I hope you enjoy your new toy and share your pictures. Regards, Richard :lol:


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Sounds like a worthwhile project. Let us know how it going...


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2006)

*Absolutely not....*



Richard said:


> Dustoff '68, I have done what you are doing many times aand I wonder if it isn't simpler to just buy a Springer 1911A1 (Loaded)? Too late now but certainly food for thought. I hope you enjoy your new toy and share your pictures. Regards, Richard :lol:


*As much as I love Springfield 1911's, a loaded package would get me front slide serrations, a host of cast and MIM parts, Novak like sights, slanted rear slide serrations, and logos I do not want...this project is nothing more than getting the 1911 right...the way I want it, without spending the ridiculous prices asked by the so-called "custom" builders...I want GI style sights, I want a simple ID of the type of pistol, I want SS, and I want everything (parts) to simply be barstock, machined, non-MIM/cast...I'm still mulling over what I should have ingraved on the right side of the slide...history of military service, a simple laser ingraved Army flight wings/Navy NFO wings...not sure yet, but it will cost me approximately $1500 to put it all together....just the way I want it.*


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

jwkimber45, I realize it requires shipping the parts out of state but I can recommend Alex Hamilton of Ten-Ring Precison to do the work:
http://www.tenring.com/ Alex is easy to talk to, a master craftsman, and a gentleman. Alex fixed my FM High Power (HP) that was a mess. The photo is what the HP turned out like. Regards, Richard :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2006)

*Need Help...*

*Have all the parts I need for my 1911 project, EXCEPT, thumb safety....I am looking everywhere for a stainless steel, non-MIM/cast GI style thumb safety, and no one has any...anyone know where I can locate such a piece. I called Colt, and they have nothing (as usual), and if they did, I suspect it would have been cheap MIM or cast.*


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

why do you need a smith to assemble it?
It's a 1911.

AFS


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2006)

*'cause I don't have the....*



AirForceShooter said:


> why do you need a smith to assemble it?
> It's a 1911.
> 
> AFS


*tools...the Bar-sto is going to need a "hard" install, and I don't have that skill...I know my limitations, and a qualified 1911 'smith will do that which I know I am incapable of.*


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

AirForceShooter said:


> why do you need a smith to assemble it?
> It's a 1911.
> 
> AFS


He bought all the parts himself - A smith still needs to place them all together for the first install. The parts must be made to fit together. A lot of filing and cutting and stuff like that there


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: Need Help...*



Dustoff '68 said:


> *Have all the parts I need for my 1911 project, EXCEPT, thumb safety....I am looking everywhere for a stainless steel, non-MIM/cast GI style thumb safety, and no one has any...anyone know where I can locate such a piece. I called Colt, and they have nothing (as usual), and if they did, I suspect it would have been cheap MIM or cast.*


I didn't find any non extended thumb safetys at Brownells but I found these at Numrich. Here's what I found # 230030 bright stainless, #235510 dull stainless. I think the Colt #'s are SP572402 for the bright and SP572401 for the dull. Here is the link for Numrich www.e-gunparts.com


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

You will have an outstanding gun when you finish. Again, I'm envious of you guys with these guns.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: Need Help...*



2400 said:


> Dustoff '68 said:
> 
> 
> > *Have all the parts I need for my 1911 project, EXCEPT, thumb safety....I am looking everywhere for a stainless steel, non-MIM/cast GI style thumb safety, and no one has any...anyone know where I can locate such a piece. I called Colt, and they have nothing (as usual), and if they did, I suspect it would have been cheap MIM or cast.*
> ...


Thanks 2400....just what the doctor ordered...235510 it is; saw they used to have the ambi safety, and they have checkered blue safeties...

Thanks again,

Al


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: Need Help...*



Dustoff '68 said:


> Thanks 2400....just what the doctor ordered...235510 it is; saw they used to have the ambi safety, and they have checkered blue safeties...
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> Al


You're welcome, it didn't take long at all. Did you want an ambi safety or blue? I thought you wanted a standard stainless safety. If you want something diffeent or just want to see something let me know and I'll sned you a link.


----------



## Dragon (May 21, 2006)

I have wanted to "build" my own 1911 for a couple months now. Hopefully, I will be able to start to order parts before too long. I think that is the ultimate handgun, one where you make it your own and get the parts you want.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: Need Help...*



2400 said:


> Dustoff '68 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks 2400....just what the doctor ordered...235510 it is; saw they used to have the ambi safety, and they have checkered blue safeties...
> ...


I did order the stainless safety, and may order the checkered blue safety for a possible future project.
I would love a GI ambi safety in stainless or blue....my brother's 70 series Commander has an ambi safety that came with his Colt...those early ambi's are a tough find...thanks again.


----------

